# First Green Tree Python



## Qbaker (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello, new guy here

I'm looking to purchase my first Green Tree Python. Any recommendations on good species for first GTP? Also love Emerald, Tree Boas, but way to expensive even here in the US. (Temperament, Care, Price, etc.) Im drawn to the Aru GTP.

Thanks


----------



## ElapidHooks (Nov 20, 2021)

Hey, I'll start off by saying gtps are not cheap, nor are they're set ups, if your looking to get a aru green tree in au expect to pay over 2k. The care is pretty simple, could be compared to carpet setups buy they need more humidity and they are obviously arboreal so they need branches too, I'd recommend a 4 x 2 for an adult female, just make sure she has climbing opportunities. And just so you know we can't keep emerald basin tree boas in Australia.


----------



## Qbaker (Nov 20, 2021)

Thank you for your reply. I'm in tge US. We can keep them as long as they are USCBB. Are there less costly GTPs as a GTP starter snake?


----------



## Python (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello and welcome! Thanks for joining.


----------



## Qbaker (Nov 20, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## msxcbvc (Nov 20, 2021)

You’ll find green tree pythons are not as expensive in the US compared to Australia due to the availablity of Indonesian imports. It seems like there is some confusion though, green tree pythons are all Morelia viridis, and the only differences are locality (Aru, Jayapura, etc); and emerald tree boas are Corallus caninus, a completely different species with different care requirements. The best indicator of colour is to look at the parents, or buy a snake that has already had it’s colour change so you know how it turns out


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 20, 2021)

msxcbvc said:


> You’ll find green tree pythons are not as expensive in the US compared to Australia due to the availablity of Indonesian imports. It seems like there is some confusion though, green tree pythons are all Morelia viridis, and the only differences are locality (Aru, Jayapura, etc); and emerald tree boas are Corallus caninus, a completely different species with different care requirements. The best indicator of colour is to look at the parents, or buy a snake that has already had it’s colour change so you know how it turns out


what about m. Azurea?


----------



## Qbaker (Nov 20, 2021)

Thanks for your great reply and information.


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Nov 22, 2021)

I thought that GTPs were not very good beginner snakes? lol


----------



## Qbaker (Nov 22, 2021)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> I thought that GTPs were not very good beginner snakes? lol


Never said I was a beginner, still the question of whether they are or not is definitely a subjective one.


----------



## Vixen. (Nov 22, 2021)

Depends what you're after really. If you want more of a display animal that you're rarely/never going to handle they're perfect. Beautiful to look at and always out and visible.
Most beginners want to handle their first snake alot, gtp never get handleable like others so that's why they're not considered a beginner friendly snake.


----------



## Qbaker (Nov 22, 2021)

Vixen. said:


> Depends what you're after really. If you want more of a display animal that you're rarely/never going to handle they're perfect. Beautiful to look at and always out and visible.
> Most beginners want to handle their first snake alot, gtp never get handleable like others so that's why they're not considered a beginner friend lol



Thanks for your comments.


----------

